# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  Sensitive tooth

## herryjohn

I was eating a seeded bread roll yesterday and a very hard seed hit my back molar causing great pain. I can't see any crack in the tooth but it is very painful to bite on. The tooth is filled. Will this go away in time ? It does not ache all this time only when I bite I it.

----------


## ankita1234

Sensitive tooths are very big problem now a days. You can not have the food you love. Embarrassing.

----------


## davidsmith36

Dentinal Hypersensitivity (DH) or Dental Sensitivity is characterized as exceptional and fleeting torment that is brought on by the introduction of the dentin, the inward piece of teeth, to the oral environment and which happens when contact is made with an outer jolt: nourishment or drink that is chilly, hot, acidic, sweet; material

----------


## mildr

Consult a doctor, you may have problems with nerve endings

----------

